# 15-foot great white shark attacks kayaker



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.nbc-2.com/story/18423516/15- ... Y.facebook


> A man kayaking off the California coast was attacked by a 15-foot great white shark.
> 
> Joey Nocchi and two buddies were fishing from their kayaks - and were making their way back to shore when the attack happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Shark punctured the hull...

As good of an excuse as any to go buy new yak.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

If it was a hobie I wonder if it would be covered under warrenty :lol:


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Thats just nuts. :? I wonder if he was out fishing or just for a paddle?


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Funny how when these attacks occur the occupants never get attacked. The shark will often just cruise past and leave the paddler alone.

A very good reason for having floatation built into your yak to keep it afloat if punctured by a shark. I hope he was able to paddle home after that. Obviously it would have needed to be repaired - (and cleaned) before the next trip.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

He did:
viewtopic.php?p=566616#p566616


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Its a heart stopping moment..

I got 'hit' last saturday but it was minor compared to this and I stayed in the yak... no marks, just a hard bump which rocked the hull hard. Still, I had my heart resting on the back of my teeth...... I caught a glimpse of grey as it went deeper, I was quite busy at the time getting things back on even keel.... then it lifted its fin out of the water and cruised around for 20 seconds or so.... and went away..... thank you..... all off Maloney's Beach near Batemans Bay....


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Artie said:


> Its a heart stopping moment..
> 
> I got 'hit' last saturday but it was minor compared to this and I stayed in the yak... no marks, just a hard bump which rocked the hull hard. Still, I had my heart resting on the back of my teeth...... I caught a glimpse of grey as it went deeper, I was quite busy at the time getting things back on even keel.... then it lifted its fin out of the water and cruised around for 20 seconds or so.... and went away..... thank you..... all off Maloney's Beach near Batemans Bay....


Yikes. What were you doing at the time? Trolling, drifting, anchored and berleying?


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Sqid, was drifting over a reef with a Squidley on a circle hook floating in the reef, throwing SPs around. I can tell you there WAS berley drifting out the scuppers afterwrds.......


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Anyone else notice the shark grew between Zed's link and HiRAEdd's?


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

SharkNett said:


> Anyone else notice the shark grew between Zed's link and HiRAEdd's?


Par for the course when it comes to fishing stories. :lol: I'm sure every time he tells the story for the next 20 years he'll increase the size of the shark by 1 to 2 feet.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

SharkNett said:


> Anyone else notice the shark grew between Zed's link and HiRAEdd's?


I'm sorry? Are you saying you don't believe it was a Megalodon?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

SharkNett said:


> Anyone else notice the shark grew between Zed's link and HiRAEdd's?


What do you expect? It didn't hang around long enough to pose on the brag mat.

Edit:
And the shark the same, he/she's saying that kayak was 16ft if it was an in.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah you have got to allow a bit extra for out of water shrinkage......hey Trevor. ;-)

I always thought that they were attracted to hobies pedally things, but it seems they like to chew the paddly ones as well.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmmm. Starting to think I may be a little crazy in not having a shark shield. Damn it, they are expensive!


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

GlenelgKiller said:


> Hmmm. Starting to think I may be a little crazy in not having a shark shield. Damn it, they are expensive!


They dont wanna eat you...just test you to check.... sorry about that femeral artery.....


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

There was a story floating around many years ago of someone testing a electronic shark deterrent (don't think it was a Shark Shield) on a number of different species. Reported to be a great success till a GWS ate it while turned on.

Rob


----------



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

I've yet to land my first shark in the yak, and i'm keen to do so.

Which HB is better to troll? Tarpon 120 or a Hobie Revo 11?
I might add a couple of size 99/0 trebles with appropriate mountings. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

SkyFish said:


> I've yet to land my first shark in the yak, and i'm keen to do so.
> 
> Which HB is better to troll? Tarpon 120 or a Hobie Revo 11?
> I might add a couple of size 99/0 trebles with appropriate mountings. Suggestions welcome.


I find that the Quest 11 works for me..or at least it did last Saturday.... :shock:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Just make sure it's in yellow, Skyfish


----------



## adam (Mar 8, 2007)

Ive got a picture of my ex wife on the bottom of my hull it keep's the sharks away!Hang on a minute haven't been getting many fish lately
I better take it off :shock:


----------

